# Free Electric Lift Kit !!!



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wooooo-weeeee… artydanc

Glad I canceled my snow blower order with Sears after they told me
they would not have it until end of Feb.

Just picked up BRAND NEW IN THE BOX 46” Mod 24846 snow blower
for my GT5000 on e-bay for $899.00 (just in time for spring). 

Shipping should about equal sales tax I would have had to pay so I saved
$400-$500, that more than covers the Electric Lift !!!

:blacksuit


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

WOW!!! Great deal!!! I think there around $1400. Funny how things work out isn't it? I think you're catching up to me, I might have to get something else!LOLL


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sixchows…

Catching up to you in attachments is about as likely as me catching up 
to Jody in posts ! :dog:

Without attachments, might as well have an 8 Hp Snapper ride on.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Sixchows…
> 
> Catching up to you in attachments is about as likely as me catching up
> ...


aegt5000
Congrats on the blower and you can catch me in post Chief will pass me in about two months. He just join in late Dec.:winky: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *aegt5000
> Congrats on the blower and you can catch me in post Chief will pass me in about two months. He just join in late Dec.:winky:
> Jody *


Not if you pull out the FP reserves, Jody.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:truth:  :cheers: 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Aegt5000 are you getting with the blower? A blower is something I would consider purchasing an extended warranty on. Because it would be covered even if you broke if from sucking up a piece of chain.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Good point ED :idea: I'll look into the warranty.

Thanks


----------

